# New here... feeling apprehensive but hopeful.



## Kimber65 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello all,

It's hard to wrap my brain around having joined a group like this, it's just not something I ever thought I would do, but I'm hurting a lot and hoping to make new friends and not only gain some insight, but also lend a friendly ear to others who may be in need. I hate that any of us are hurting, but that's why we're here, I guess, right?

Nice to meet you all. Praying this is a place where I may find some connection, understanding and friendship.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to Tam!!! I'm sorry to hear you're hurting but glad you found this place. There are lots of helpful, caring people here. Go ahead and tell your story...you'll get some help.


----------



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi Kimber65, sorry that you are going through tough times. It's good to have somewhere to talk.


----------



## Kimber65 (Apr 20, 2019)

Thank you for the welcome. I'll work up the nerve to share my story soon, lol. :smile2:


----------

